# menstrual cups?



## quarky (Jun 15, 2011)

Has anyone ever used a menstrual cup? I'm considering getting one because I've heard a lot about how they're better for you than tampons. I'm just wondering how the capacity compares to a tampon? My periods are quite heavy and I'm scared of leaking.. also, does it hurt to have something so large *up there* during your period? I already get a lot of pain between cramps and IBS flare-up and don't want to make it worse.

The specific brand that I'm considering getting is the Mooncup, which seems to be the leading brand in the UK. Has anyone used one of these? How was it? It looks intimidatingly large, but will I get used to it?


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

I don't think it's a capacity thing, more like it plugs the outlet. When you release/remove it, everything that should have come out before comes out now. Over 30 years ago my sister had one but think they stopped being used b/c of toxicity. The newer ones may have overcome that issue. As to feeling it once up there, I think they wouldn't make them if women didn't feel comfortable with it in. I don't know the price, but if it's cheap then do a test.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I used that when my period was very heavy from a fibroid for awhile. I never felt it while it was in and it seemed to do a good job if I remember correctly.


----------



## Pepper H (Jan 3, 2013)

I've been using one for three years now, it's awesome. I don't feel it at all and in terms of capacity, if you're worried you can buy the bigger version but just so you know, my own menstrual cup needs changing (emptying) at least twice less than when I use tampons. At least.

Things you should know if you're considering the menstrual cup: always carry wipes or a kleenex and a tiny bottle of water if you're not going to be near an acceptably neat bathroom all day long - try it at first when you're not on your period so you don't freak out when you have to use it - it's always a bit difficult to put in and out at first because you haven't done it before, but it gets better after a day or two - if you feel it's stuck, don't freak out, it's not, you'll manage to pull it out, don't pull too hard or you'll hurt yourself, maybe try again a bit later. Oh and enjoy because you don't feel it, you don't need to go change it every two hours, and you have no nasty bloody string in your knickers.

IBS-wise, it's a bit tricky with IBS-C because it takes some room inside of you. It doesn't hurt, but don't hesitate to take it out while on the toilet if you feel it's better.


----------



## quarky (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks guys. I took the plunge and bought one and it's great. My IBS-D is still just as awful as before, but the cup itself is really comfortable to insert and wear. At first I was emptying it as often as I would change a tampon (every 2-3 hours), but it was nowhere near full so now I sometimes leave it for longer without worrying about leaks. I'd really recommend it.


----------



## rellybelly17 (Jun 10, 2011)

I want to try one! I am on my period right now and I hate having to poo with a tampon in because it always feels like it is going to fall out. So trying this next month


----------

